# What's so great about zulu bands?



## Omega Man (Oct 17, 2006)

My watchband is getting ready to break, and I'll need a new one very soon. I've seen the zulu bands here and on Countycomm, but don't know what's so special about them. Please give me some testimonials or reasons why you love them, and keep me from going to Walmart for a cheap band!


----------



## revolvergeek (Oct 17, 2006)

Solid, comfortable, strong, better wear resistance than the cheapie bands, look cooler with the heavy stainless hardware, and generally just exude a very austre sense of quality. I have three watches on them right now, and find them much more comfortable (hot and humid here) and any leather strap or metal bracelet that I have tried.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 17, 2006)

The only thing that's bad is they'll stink...
I'm a bracelet kinda guy, but they do look cool


----------



## DieselDave (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a Waterborne and a Zulu. For all practical purposes they are the same band and I ditto revolvergeek's comments. My Waterborne just passed the 2 year mark for daily wear. I had it on my Luminox and moved it to my new TSAR a month ago. I put the new Zulu on the Luminox which I only wear if I'm doing yard work or the like. They get more comfortable after about a 2-3 weeks of daily wear. I have never had a "stink" issue but I wear it 24/6-7 so it gets a shower nearly every day.


----------



## Bogie (Oct 17, 2006)

Revolvergeek
+1 to what he Said




GarageBoy said:


> The only thing that's bad is they'll stink...



You are alowed to wash them


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 17, 2006)

DieselDave said:


> I have never had a "stink" issue but I wear it 24/6-7 so it gets a shower nearly every day.



+1 -- wear it in the shower. No stinkage.

JM-99


----------



## benchmade_boy (Oct 17, 2006)

jumpmaster- would you be able to make a paracord band? i know that we would have to send you the watch but that would be really cool watch and survival bracelet combined in one.


----------



## GhostReaction (Oct 17, 2006)

hey great idea!


benchmade_boy said:


> jumpmaster- would you be able to make a paracord band? i know that we would have to send you the watch but that would be really cool watch and survival bracelet combined in one.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Oct 18, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> hey great idea!


Thanks! i have actually been thinking about it for about a week but i dont know how much cord he will be abl to fit in there between the watch and the snap buckle but i guess it is better than none.


----------



## leukos (Oct 18, 2006)

Buy two zulus so you can alternate them while throwing the other in the washing machine.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 18, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> Thanks! i have actually been thinking about it for about a week but i dont know how much cord he will be abl to fit in there between the watch and the snap buckle but i guess it is better than none.



I've thought about this and have seen others that have tried it. As you noted, the biggest problem would be fitting the cord between the pins and the watch. Best case, there is a big gap there and the cord would fit fine. Worst case, I'd probably have to use gutted 550 cord and it would make the band a little thinner.

Anyway, I'll try it for someone if you'd like me to...it would be as two-piece strap with fastex buckle fastener. Please PM me if interested...

JM-99


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, guys. Comfort would be a selling point for me, I like my bands a bit loose, and don't like alot of friction on my wrists. But at the same time, I like them stationary. 
As for washing, I guess they hold sweat and get funky? I can handle the occasional soap-down to keep it sanitary.


----------



## cy (Oct 18, 2006)

I find zulu bands to be the most comfortable bands I've ever used. 

rhino bands are super comfy too. they are a bit thicker, so bulky watches like TSAR fit better with zulu bands. whereas a submariner works great with rhino. 

never had a stink issue and TSAR almost never leaves my wrist. even when I'm doing large greasy jobs...


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 18, 2006)

So as far as sizes go, are they one size fits all in relation to the strap-holes?


----------



## cy (Oct 18, 2006)

there's lots of adjustment and you can always cut-off excess


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 18, 2006)

Cool. Well since they are MIL-spec, I'm guessing they'll last as long as I will, hopefully.
I'm officially in the market for one now.


----------



## analogguy (Oct 18, 2006)

There is also the issue of security. In case one of the retaining pins on the watch breaks, the watch is still secure since the band is threaded through both. This is not the case with a 2 piece band.


----------



## cy (Oct 18, 2006)

totally true, if you loose one pin on a zulu. watch is off. 

rhino band have two layers, if you loose one pin. watch is still secure


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 18, 2006)

The Zulu bands I have are of the same secure, two-layer design as my Rhino...

JM-99


----------



## revolvergeek (Oct 18, 2006)

The two layer design helps keep the watch from sliding off the strap when you are not wearing it, just like on a NATO band. Any of the one piece straps, one or two layer, will keep you from losing the watch if a springbar breaks. The two piece Rhinos and Zulus will drop you watch just like any other conventional strap if you lose a springbar.

That isn't always a bad thing though, depending on what you are doing. I have read that the Zulus/Rhinos have a 500-600 pound breaking strength, and if that is the case you could find yourself hanging from your watch strap if something went wrong on a ladder, etc. I would not wear the one piece working in a chemical plant or heavy industrial setting, but that is just me. I have seen people who lost a finger wearing a ring when they slipped going down a ladder, so I am a bit paranoid about such things. I wear the one piece on a Citizen diver and the two piece on a Citizen Oxy Military and a Seiko Black Monster.


----------



## cy (Oct 18, 2006)

good point about wanting a breakaway. kinda of like your neck lanyard. I'd like it secure, but will break if absolutely need be. 

I'm using a two piece zulu with TSAR original bars. that's plenty secure for me.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't worry, at 500lbs, your spring bars will break, both of them..even fixed bars
I don't shower with my watch on, don't trust my ancient seals on my vintage watches, (nor in my marathon navigators for that fact) so I throw them in the washing machine every week. Still, it's something to keep in mind


----------



## Shovelrider (Oct 19, 2006)

Another zulu fan, every day no stink looks good.


----------



## simbad (Oct 21, 2006)

Got my Rhino 20mm band today from timefactors.com (UK), much more comfortable and secure than the stock metal bracelet.


----------



## PolishSumgai (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Zulu bands?*



revolvergeek said:


> Solid, comfortable, strong, better wear resistance than the cheapie bands, look cooler with the heavy stainless hardware, and generally just exude a very austre sense of quality. I have three watches on them right now, and find them much more comfortable (hot and humid here) and any leather strap or metal bracelet that I have tried.



Where is a good place to buy Zulu bands online .... 

thanx


----------



## cy (Oct 24, 2006)

countycomm has Zulu bands

westcoast time has rhino bands


----------



## JNewell (Oct 24, 2006)

Countycomm is excellent. I have also found LA Police Gear to be excellent. One may have something that another is temporarily out of stock on, so you might look at both.


----------



## revolvergeek (Oct 24, 2006)

I buy them either used off of one of the watch forums or new from www.countycomm.com. 

http://www.countycomm.com/zulu.htm

A lot of people will suggest buying them from www.westcoastime.com, but out of 4 orders, and 5 shipments, I have had at least one strap shipped wrong every time. Nice guy, but needs to get somebody else to pack his boxes for him.


----------



## stockae92 (Oct 24, 2006)

you can also buy them here: http://www.broadarrow.net/maratac.htm 

why i like zulu: comfy, tough, fits well, tool looks, don't have to worry about scratches, watch won't fall of if 1 springbar fails (never happened to me, and keeping my finger crossed), different size/color/hardware works on a wide range of watches (sports/mils, color of dial, etc), long enough (i can wear them over my thick skii coat), H2O friendly

why i don't like zulu: expand when wet, looks cheap (when compare to original bracelet or quality leather strap)

whenever i get a new watch, i almost immediately try it on zulu and see if it would work. and that's how much i like them


----------



## MrThompson (Oct 24, 2006)

Beware if you do desk work. The band is thick enough to cause irritation when you work on a keyboard.


----------



## wylde21 (Oct 25, 2006)

MrThompson said:


> Beware if you do desk work. The band is thick enough to cause irritation when you work on a keyboard.


 
It's interesting that you say that. I have a Zulu band and I actually prefer it to other bands for computer work. While the material is thick compared to other (cheaper) fabric bands, it is thinner than other leather and metal bands I have used, and the buckle lays on the side of my wrist (as opped to directly under).


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 30, 2006)

Weeeeeeell, the band is just about come off, probably will tomorrow. So I made the order today. Getting a 4 Buckle ACU Grey Low Lite with the black rings. Yeah, can't wait! Also got a bunch of orange paracord, the liquid fuel Oz lighter, SO-LED, and those keychain tweezers. 
I played with with lighter and tweezers that my friend has, and I LOVE the tweezers. My keychain has been leaving Xmas lists in my pocket with those on the top...

Thanks for all the convincing and endorsement.


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: What's so great about zulu bands? updated*

I got my band yesterday, and have had 2 days to wear it. So, here's what I think. 
It's very comfy. It has the soft, not-even-wearing it feeling of a leather band, but the stationary-ness of a rubber band. I can wear it both tight and loose, and either feels good. I really like the metal rings, too.
What I don't like- Even the 20mm band ended up being 2mm too thick for my watch, so getting it on there was an excersise in patience. And, the band is just a little too long, where I need to fold and tuck it. This makes a little thick spot on the band, and it snags when putting on coats/long sleeves. Other than that, I like it.

And the SO-LED I got from CountyComm is just incredible. I bought it on a whim, and now wish I'd got more. Its so handy, and the clip (hell, the thing is all clip) is great, half metal and very strong. If it was waterproof it's be perfect. I'm thinking of putting a Nichia CS in it. I'm wearing it on my belt by the first loop, as part of my EDC now. I had it on my coat's shoulder strap last night, and it nicely lit up my path, and door to unlock my apartment. I'm just a little giddy over how much I'm enjoying it, when it was the least expensive and trivial thing I ordered.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 8, 2006)

Omega Man said:


> ...the liquid fuel Oz lighter, SO-LED, and those keychain tweezers.



Oz lighter? I believe the lighters available at County Comm are Austrian, not Australian. Could you do me a favor and see if that lighter says IMCO on the bottom please? I have several IMCOs, including a 1926 trench lighter, and they're all great.

Thanks!


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 9, 2006)

Lol, well silly me... looks like I've been misinterpreting the friend who let me try his. I thought he said it was an Australian Outback lighter, but after looking on the bottom, it sure is AUSTRIAN. Well I'll blame him anyway 
It says IMCO TRIPLEX SUPER, 6700. I filled it with lamp oil, but it won't light. Should I not have used lamp oil? I figured it would be suitable, but it just won't light, even after letting it sit upside down for 2 days.
Guess I'll have to get some regular lighter fluid for it, which is a shame considering I have about a gallon of lamp oil.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the confirmation that they are IMCO.

Zippo fluid works great in them. I think you probably need something a bit more 'volatile' than lamp oil. The oil should work fine once it's lit, but I don't think you can light that stuff with a spark.


----------



## Lee1959 (Nov 9, 2006)

I had a nice Citizen diver on a rubber dive strap last year while out sailing, accidently caught it on a line, popped a pin, and the watch disappeared into the depths of Lake Huron before I could blink an eye. Since then every watch that goes near water, or hunting etc. is on a one piece Zulu. That is what is so great about zulus, they can save a watch you like.


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, I'm still liking it, despite the thick spot where the band is tucked. 
And I emailed Nick about lamp oil, and he very promptly wrote saying to only use lighter fluid.


----------

